# Mountain Biking Skills Videos



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Found these videos on youtube and thought it woud be good to share here. For anyone just getting into MTB'ing or honing their skills in. It's a basic skills video. FB-AM-Skill videos as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Great information here. Can't wait to try out the many pointers in these videos.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

edj said:


> Thanks a lot. Great information here. Can't wait to try out the many pointers in these videos.


No problem, just trying to help out. Not a lot of replys though. I see a lot of threads that could be answered here just by watching these videos. Wish a MOD in this forum would sticky this thread.

Anyways, you can download the videos by going to: KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more!
Just enter the url and go from there.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these. Great find with keepvid.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

edj said:


> Thanks a lot. Great information here. Can't wait to try out the many pointers in these videos.


I'll second that!

Thanks!


----------



## juu-zo (Jul 20, 2011)

Check Danny MacAskill videos


----------



## cj d. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the videos they helped me alot


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Great post thank you! Cant wait to try out the cornering techniques shown here~!:thumbsup:


----------



## mountaink (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post.

I cannot believe these videos have such few views.

For my skill level the Straightline/Cornering video had great tips I am working on.


----------



## Rush 29 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the links

:thumbsup:


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

excellent thanks! i have been trying to work on drop offs...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

These vids have had a lot of discussion in the AM forum. I liked them so much that I went out and got the magazine/DVD it came from :tup:


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the vids!


----------



## Corey07 (Jul 4, 2011)

For a noob dumbass like me, those are invaluable. Especially the cornering one.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Watch the videos several times and tried to apply the techniques today on my first real trail ride. All I can say is THANK YOU AGAIN OP!


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

nice videos. IMO the hardest part of doing drops is acquiring the testicles to do it. Am I on my own with this?


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

Great videos ... especially the "Essential Mountain Biking Skills" ... it made me really think about why I ride the way I do. So much of my riding skills were picked up as a kid riding BMX; mimicking other riders ... not really putting too much thought into how I ride, and why. Just doing it. After years of being off a bike ... now riding again; it's good to know I picked up proper skills growing up, and have kept them in my muscle memory



texasnavy05 said:


> IMO the hardest part of doing drops is acquiring the testicles to do it. Am I on my own with this?


Right there with ya ... cause you know if you mess up ... it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the share!


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Been riding for years and this helped a lot. Thanks!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Just started out..thanks..tis Vid helps alot


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Just checked out the first video and thought it kicked ass! Im about to start the others, but,...

did anyone notice that at the very end of the first vid,..the dog "waaas just about to lick his balls "??


----------



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice, love the drop-off video, now I just need to find the guts to give it a go.

Wish I'd gotten into this when I was 20 something, not 40 something... D'oh


----------



## Billy_Heckler (Jul 7, 2011)

Great info; thanks a bunch for sharing.


----------



## chuyler1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great info...but I'm not so sure starting out with 60/40 front/rear braking is wise for beginners. If you are not in the right position with your weight on your pedals (most beginners won't be), the front brake might as well be an ejection lever. 

I think beginners should start by modulating their speed on steep descents by using maybe 30/70 braking until they are comfortable with carrying more speed through rough terrain. They might lock up the rear wheel here and there, but they'll be able to recover from it.


----------



## madmarmot (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Hkp2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

what great videos. you guys have film and beatiful country.


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

Great stuff!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. This really should be a sticky for the Beginners's Corner.
I just started riding again (last 1991) and been hitting my local trails that has a bit of almost everything. The straight line and cornering video was very informative and useful for my type of riding.


----------



## yaga (Sep 21, 2011)

Recently a couple of my neighbors bought new hardtails and one with a 29". I am having questions in my mind if the bike I have is adequate for my needs. 

Do I really NEED to upgrade to a newer bike like a hardtail with disc brakes (post 2006)? The trails I am learning or working on are the easy sections of Towsley Canyon and Tapia Canyon in SoCal - which the neighbor (experienced rider) with the new 29'' also frequents. If I feel confident, I try the moderate sections. As far as I can see, the bike I ride is fine.

But as they say, "Ignorance is bliss." I have known from the 4x4 world that its always the driver not the truck.

No plans to be extreme but want to be competent to ride the "moderate" trails. I am currently riding a rigid frame 1989 Mongoose IBOC Comp with traditional cantilever brakes. I just started riding seriously (I consider myself a beginner.)

Thanks for any comments or info - Sorry for the hijack. I'm not able to start a thread until I hit 5 posts or greater.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yaga - Would an upgrade be worth it, in short yes. Depending on your money situation I would opt for a hardtail. Also, go to your local bike shop (LBS) and try out bikes. 29er's might be for you, might not. It all depends on what you like. The reason I say get a hardtail is because you will learn more skills in the long run sense I take it your new and want to get into mtbing more. Sure you can get a full-suspension bike but this thread is about skills and becoming better at them. With that said get a hardtail. Before starting a thread use the search button as what bike should I get or what 29er should I get, and is this bike for me, as this has been asked so many times before.


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

These are great videos with true and consistent information. Even experienced riders can use a reminder on technique sometimes.

Yaga - I read on one forum/thread where a guy used the tennis racquet as the example of why a 29er is a good or bad choice, depending on your philisophy. He said that a 29er hardtail is good in that, like a larger faced tennis racquet, it can be more forgiving for bad lines on trails, while still letting you "feel" the trail. If you want a more plush ride, go with FS. I just liked that analogy. In my case, my budget is on the lower side so 29er hardtail made sense for me. Plus technical climbs can be easier because the big wheels roll right over roots and rocks that used to stop me in my tracks and keep me from cleaning certain hills.


----------



## trekterror (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice finds, thanks for the info!


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool..thx! I'm reading Lopes/McCormack's book and it's really helpful as well.

edit: watching the vids now..great stuff.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you think he's had a Specialized BG fit? Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009 - YouTube



juu-zo said:


> Check Danny MacAskill videos


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

cleon said:


> Do you think he's had a Specialized BG fit? Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009 - YouTube


That is SICK!!! Freakish Skillz!!


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Good vids, thanks for posting them!


----------



## logik (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting these! Learned a few good tips...


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

drop off video has helped me alot :thumbsup:

this is my first drop off from this height & to angled landing (from this past weekend)...it doesn't look so bad from the fisheye camera, but i assure you, it looks scary from up top...heh


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

This thread really needs to be a sticky. Every beginner needs to watch these videos!


----------



## mastee (Sep 12, 2010)

Great thread, book marked


----------



## wyumez (Oct 26, 2010)

Should be stickied. I'm impressed youtube allowed a 30 minute video to be uploaded.


----------



## bojo (Nov 3, 2011)

Great help in those videos! thanks :-D


----------



## Geoffbern (Nov 10, 2011)

Great videos thanks


----------



## GaryN69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting those vids, I learned a lot!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*New update*

Decided to upload the whole video of the FB-AM-Skill video to Vimeo. Hopefully it stays there. Your welcome and happy you guys/gals are progressing with your own skills. Anyone is more then welcome to post other video's as long as they have to do with MTB tips or how to's. 
- Hutch


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

Some good tips. I really liked the straight line riding/corning. He gave a lot of valuable tips for absorbing shock. This is very helpful to me since I'm riding a fully rigid at the moment.


----------



## DirtBikeRider (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent videos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## notrandom (Nov 23, 2011)

THanks for posting


----------



## JGguns (Nov 20, 2011)

Good stuff. Thanks for the links


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another video from another perspective. More to do with free ride if you want to call it that but it does have useful tips in it.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome post! I learned something in each video! This should definitely be a sticky!


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Great video's, very helpful!


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

Wish I had found this thread earlier. excellent videos


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

Great thread! As someone who is just getting into trail riding, this is extremely helpful. Not going to lie, when I first heard the guy talk in the second video, I was like "Why is this french dude doing this video?" After I saw him ride, I shut right the hell up. Well, metaphorically.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Howdy... I am on satellite internet connection and unable to download these videos, but badly need some education on basics(!)...is there somewhere I can order a DVD of this??? Thank you much!


----------



## starks_25 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very Nice. Learning more and more every day!!!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Meowhead said:


> Howdy... I am on satellite internet connection and unable to download these videos, but badly need some education on basics(!)...is there somewhere I can order a DVD of this??? Thank you much!


If you can get on a regular computer you can download with the instructions on the first page or go to this link here: Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe

The DVD originally came from MTB UK magazine on the front cover.
Site here: 
Magazine Subscriptions & more | Mountain Biking UK Jul 11 | MyFavouriteMagazines

But it is currently unavailable for back order.

For the first video their website is located here:
Mountain bike and cycle holidays, mountain biking courses and instruction with CycleActive


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Hutch...will have to 'borrow' the internet service at work


----------



## Slimsh8t (Oct 21, 2011)

Great vids :thumbsup:


----------



## jules465 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanxx for the videos, i like them very much


----------



## jules465 (Apr 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thanxx for the videos, i like them very much


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## dieselthemeatbag (Jan 25, 2012)

cool vids thanks


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Great vids. Lots to learn for sure. Thanks also for the Keepvid site. I downloaded the vids and am going to burn them to DVD.


----------



## reggie16 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great. thank you. im looking for all the help i can get.


----------



## mountain_billy (Jul 24, 2011)

Great videos, thanks for posting!!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I did a quick burn to DVD and have showed them to my family and friends.


----------



## rfsfho (Jan 6, 2012)

This was awesome! I learned a ton!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm surprised to see that West Coast Style DVD posted online (I doubt that the author(s) are aware it is available online for free).

I purchased mine on DVD last year from Mountain Bike DVD | Mountain biking video training | Mountain Bike Instruction and Techniques | West Coast Style .

I also purchased the downloads from their site last year because I did not want to wait for the DVD's.

I'm happy to support those who made it.

Maybe one of these days I'll get a chance to go up there and attend some of their training.

Joan sent me an unexpected package with a hand written note, very nice.


----------



## scalla (Jan 7, 2012)

Great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing..:thumbsup:


----------



## MBThree (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the vids. Purchasing a bike very soon and these vids will come in very handy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Off-camber





Berms





Line choice





Wheelies





Planks





Log roll overs





Rock garden uphill





Steep downhill drops





Log lift





Braking





Obstacles





Track stand





Roots, rocks, water crossings





Pumping for speed





Switchbacks





Downhill rock garden





Nose wheelie, stoppie, endo


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Kills a few minutes at work.


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the uploads OP- really helpful/ MTB Skills overload!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

This is great.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

No problem to those who have posted or watched. Just trying to help people out. Just make sure you leave reply's so others know this thread is here.


----------



## Adeptus_Minor (Apr 3, 2012)

Great stuff!
I've been getting pointers from friends who have been through skills classes, but the videos provide a view that's hard to get when you're actually on the trail and trying to both ride and observe.


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks!it is awesome to see how things are supposed to be done!


----------



## spankbomb (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## tkd.teacher (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, this is going to help a lot.

John


----------



## iwannafly (Apr 6, 2012)

thank you very much, I am a beginner and will watching all of these!


----------



## MountainBikeReturn (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, that was a good refresher to mountain biking. Thanks
Is thee any videos for more advanced riding? Ill probably search youtube see if I can find anymore.


----------



## zold (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to put these up. Good info!


----------



## epl108 (Mar 15, 2012)

SUPER informative thread. Lots of awesome videos - and Thanks to whoever posted all the more XC focused ones more recently as a lot of the first ones more form OM/FR focused.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ That would be me the OP, your welcome. Now go out and ride!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another worth watching video with a lot of helpful tips.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Good to see stuff like this being posted.


----------



## MudKatt (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for the vids!


----------



## 6string718 (May 1, 2012)

Those videos are great! I learned a lot, now I just have to re-watch and apply the new skills.


----------



## Gravatrax (May 3, 2012)

Great vids. defiently saved me from breaking my neck.


----------



## Trooperuss (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet vids, this thread is going in the favorites


----------



## Trooperuss (Jul 9, 2007)

awesome find, his thread is going in my bookmarks


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just keep finding great stuff here!


----------



## Punem (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 16k-rpm (May 8, 2012)

nice videos


----------



## NuB (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the videos. Helped a lot !!!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another corner video. Liked the use of the cones in this video and tips. Enjoy...


----------



## rmcsharry (May 9, 2012)

Corey07 said:


> For a noob dumbass like me, those are invaluable. Especially the cornering one.
> :thumbsup:


True dat! Same here! :thumbsup:


----------



## rmcsharry (May 9, 2012)

Corey07 said:


> For a noob dumbass like me, those are invaluable. Especially the cornering one.
> :thumbsup:


True dat! Same here! :thumbsup:


----------



## cspartan (May 14, 2012)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

very cool


----------



## 615555 (May 2, 2012)

Good stuff, Thanks!


----------



## |V3nom| (May 22, 2012)

good stuff. definitely help me get started.


----------



## blackliner77 (Sep 5, 2011)

coming back to the sport after a long hiatus, so these vids are a ton of help!


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

Great vids! I'll be putting the cornering tips to use for sure


----------



## vincavinz (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## oned (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mcanon (May 30, 2012)

*Thanks*

Very helpful


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

awesome vids. thanks!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad everyone is learning something from this thread. Your all welcome and if any of the videos are not working please PM me and let me know so I can resolve the issue.

-Hutch


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice vidoes, thanks for the post!


----------



## phottomatt (Jun 1, 2012)

good videos, thanks


----------



## tripnox (Jul 29, 2011)

good stuff on here!


----------



## Imho4ep (Jul 20, 2007)

nice, thanks for posting those!


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great finds. Fundamentals can be easily overlooked; Can definitely build a nice foundation based on these alone.


----------



## LewisWallace (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers for the links


----------



## oglop (Jun 8, 2012)

this is very nice guide


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## kbjohnson7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Helpful!


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good stuff and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Jun 11, 2012)

wow that was cool.


----------



## mundane (Jun 10, 2012)

helpful vids for a noob like me.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

These might have helped me avoid going otb last week, if I'd watched them first. Oops. They're definitely helpful.


----------



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

That was interesting..


----------



## LanceTayler (Jun 17, 2012)

@Hutch3637

please more!!!!!!!


----------



## Anyapot8 (May 26, 2012)

thanks a lot for this.


----------



## balz3352 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks for the vids... they are very informative and cant wait to put them to use!!!


----------



## dvsalim (May 10, 2009)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## dnlbiker (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nice Set*

Great set of instructional video's. seen a few of them here or there, but good to have them in one place.


----------



## desert-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Man, being new, I think that I'm gonna need layers of bubble rap.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Stop!* *Before continuing onto the videos let the page load first as there are now many embeds on this page which can cause it to freeze or load slow.* -Hutch

More videos on fundamentals.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Short Sharp and Steep






Slow step down






Step downs
















Roots


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Climbing


----------



## SVTCobra03 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great videos


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the vids man  much appreciated.


----------



## wake2dirt (Jul 22, 2008)

I learn something new every day!!


----------



## Ahil (Apr 6, 2012)

sweet! keep em coming!


----------



## whatasport (Jan 14, 2012)

Saw the first ones a few months ago. Looks like I now have a bunch more to watch. Thanks


----------



## aerodreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for the vids!!


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great vids up there


----------



## moses5488 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks! very informative


----------



## beatleginna (May 12, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

thank's for sharing


----------



## hybridtracer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sweet*

Very useful videos.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

The video on page four has been removed by the you-tube owner so, I am working on getting it back up on here. I will also take the large amount of videos above and compress them to make the page load faster for the members. :thumbsup:

- Hutch


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Video from page four. Goes over a ton of technical skills in depth, more to do with downhill and freeride but there is a ton of information to take in. Let this video load all the way before watching as it is over an hour long. Thanks. 






MTB technical skills from Nobrunch on Vimeo.


----------



## rjc003 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great videos!


----------



## sujianhua (Jul 9, 2012)

Those videos were incredible, I've been trying to practice some of the skills on rides


----------



## mwokram (Jul 10, 2012)

nicee


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Good pointers on all, especially the drop off one.


----------



## ray415 (Jul 12, 2012)

great vids, thanks!


----------



## VegasRanger (Jul 14, 2012)

EXCELLENT Video ! Teaches and answered alot of my questions i had ! THANKS!


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a newb, and really appreciate these videos! AND, I want a white Yeti 575! Thanks for the videos!


----------



## rbbrchkn (Jul 11, 2012)

These videos are greatly informative. Thanks for posting.


----------



## K.Rawson (Jul 19, 2012)

right on, Thanks for the videos..


----------



## JHG312 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great videos


----------



## MadCoDep (Jul 22, 2012)

Great videos, definitely bookmarked!


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

Good vids, thanks guys!


----------



## Danny523 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## jnorkol (Jul 22, 2012)

Great video's


----------



## MattyJ568 (Jul 25, 2012)

Very great stuff. Havent finished them all yet but great tips for a beginner!


----------



## cmags (Jul 25, 2012)

New to the forum, great stuff right here. Went riding with a friend who is really into the sport a few weeks ago on a seriously sub par bike with seriously sub par skills. Used to ride a lot as a kid, nothing technical but I got well familiar with the mechanics of quick riding, and as they say, it comes back to you like riding a bike. But lots of good tips here in the video on body position especially shifting weight to the legs and keeping the weight off the handlebars. :thumbsup: That's a key one I'll be focusing on my next ride out.

Now to get a few more posts under my belt so I can start a thread to ask opinions on a few bikes I'm looking at on craigslist that will handle the trails better.


----------



## Vettevert (Jul 15, 2012)

Great vids. Keep them coming


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, long videos, worth the watch though!


----------



## Merf (Jul 26, 2012)

*Awesome!*

These videos are great, really helpful information for someone who's been taking a pounding on the trails for the past couple months...


----------



## BrandNewDaddy (Jul 27, 2012)

nice videos


----------



## nail in hand (Jul 15, 2012)

great vid's


----------



## progfan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great vids! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SSV3NOM316 (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome videos! Thanks for compiling & sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

great videos. last two video might take me a while before doing them


----------



## Airpoppoff (Jul 31, 2012)

This is good.


----------



## jarretk1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great videos


----------



## MooseyFate30 (Jul 24, 2012)

Great vids for an older guy like me gettin' back into biking!


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank a lot for the videos


----------



## detroitpr (Aug 11, 2012)

*Videos*

Thanks for taking the time a post these videos, it helps a lot, expecially for a newbie like me...


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

tut videos are always helpful! looking forward to the rest of the summer.


----------



## florMTB (Aug 12, 2012)

*Help me*

hello, 
i know i'm writting on the wrong page! 
i don't know what MTB is beter... 
the radon zr team 4.0 or TREK 4300 disc ??? 
please help me 
thanks !


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those videos were just what I needed to get it straighten out. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone thanks for the replies and you're welcome.



florMTB said:


> hello,
> i know i'm writting on the wrong page!
> i don't know what MTB is beter...
> the radon zr team 4.0 or TREK 4300 disc ???
> ...


I would suggest looking up both bikes to find the specs that come on them, along with reviews for the year you are looking at. Then get your post count up to start a thread in the beginner section. Along with what size they are and what you are looking for in a bike.


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

great videos


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the videos...they've helped a load!


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Great stuff, I hope one day i have the ability to do some of that!


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent videos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks, just watched this yesterday and it has already helped my riding and confidence.


----------



## NickFL (Aug 21, 2012)

That's good stuff.


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great information. It's nice to see actual demos, sometimes written words don't capture what's being explained. I found the uphill how-to in the first video to be very good. Rather than looking ahead at what was coming up, I realized that I was focusing on what was right in front of me.


----------



## wcj1983 (Aug 25, 2012)

The cornering skills helped tons, as did some of the downhill rockgarden tips. Thanks for posting these up!


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

after seeing these, maybe I will be able to avoid nose dive accidents


----------



## YannFr (Aug 27, 2012)

great video !


----------



## Iron Horse 12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great Info


----------



## Binyolos (Aug 27, 2012)

very helpful videos, thanks for sharing


----------



## portalhell (Aug 29, 2012)

needed all this earlier would have saved a lot of bandages, good work mate


----------



## K0NARIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

Good drop off video. Once you pass the point of no return your chances are better to go for it then jamming on brakes. Crashing on the landing will hurt less then when you realize you lost all momentom and are still going over the edge


----------



## wrfreeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these videos!


----------



## rhoward (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't forget to check out the basic mountain biking skills videos on the *BIKESKILLS* cahnnel on YouTube These videos feature world champion riders demonstrating the basics, including: dealing with steep trail sections, slippery trail obstacles, rock gardens, basic descending techniques, track standing for control, and more.

Make sure you "Like" *BIKESKILLS* on Facebook as well. We're always giving away great biking gear on our Facebook page so get on over there!


----------



## Phread (Aug 25, 2012)

*Jaw dropping*

Some of the advanced stuff got my heart rate up. Don't need caffeine in the AM. Just watch the vids.

Thanks for the posting. Just the beginner techniques have given me a ton of stuff to work on. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

y i have seen these videos. sick !!


----------



## Rabbit7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## thetazzbot (Sep 5, 2012)

NOOB question

I was watching some race videos where these guys would put their foot down (like motocross) while cornering, not even hard cornering imho. I've also watched skills videos that teach you about proper balance and cornering techniques, and putting your foot down was not mentioned as a good practice 

so the noob question is, is that really smart? i mean it seems like a great way to get your foot broken, ran over, leg gouged, etc.


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Great vids


----------



## Gooseabuse (Sep 6, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

thetazzbot said:


> NOOB question
> 
> I was watching some race videos where these guys would put their foot down (like motocross) while cornering, not even hard cornering imho. I've also watched skills videos that teach you about proper balance and cornering techniques, and putting your foot down was not mentioned as a good practice
> 
> so the noob question is, is that really smart? i mean it seems like a great way to get your foot broken, ran over, leg gouged, etc.


As a last resort to put the maximum pressure into a turn or if your sliding out it's okay. I wouldn't recommend doing it all the time. It works for a place to pivot yourself Again if your drifting into a turn or your rear wheel brakes loose so fast that you need to regain your line a foot down helps sometimes. It's easier to do on flats then clipless.


----------



## Jackgardner (Sep 12, 2012)

Great tips. Thanks


----------



## ritchiehulse (Sep 12, 2012)

good tips there takes a while to watch them all but well worth it


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice! Excited to get out tomorrow, and try out some of those cornering techniques.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome vids! nice help on a few techniques i should work on.


----------



## aznlegendzx (Sep 19, 2012)

awesome videos thanks


----------



## Lets-Ride (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to post vids.


----------



## GeauxLSUtigers7 (Sep 9, 2011)

watched


----------



## MIOM (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool vids!


----------



## mingct (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johncar (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## roadiohead (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. Nice videos


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

thx


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the first video. Wish I'm in europe, so beautiful


----------



## b36one (Sep 28, 2012)

Really good info, thanks for the post


----------



## jwitherow (Sep 29, 2012)

Very informative. I will try those once I get some more experience and of course a bike lol.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome!

Watched the first 15 or so minutes of the first video before my ride, then went out and tried it! I finally had the confidence to loosen up and properly stand in my pedals on the downhill. It was great, no confidence braking! I felt balanced and confident, and now can keep going with it and get better! 

First time I have stood in my pedals, btw. I usually just loosen myself in the seat with one pedal up, one down, and stand on the one leg down.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice


----------



## egypticus (Oct 6, 2012)

very helpfull


----------



## Mannydime (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome links...


----------



## MartinezS. (Oct 8, 2012)

nice info.


----------



## BigWillieStyle35 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for the Vids! As a complete NOOB, these are invaluable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes thanks! I watched the cornering video and a few others before I rode last weekend and I could tell a dramatic difference in my ride!


----------



## Icarusflies (Oct 10, 2012)

Great, Thanks


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great post!

Thanks alot!


----------



## shadowfoxinc111 (Sep 27, 2012)

nice,
just like the jackass videos...
i WILL try at home...


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

He made those drops look so easy, I think I'll go try a 4' drop onto a 45 degree slope now.
It seems weird that I would have loved doing that on my motorcycle, but I am scared s***less to try it on a mtb.


----------



## MustG0Faster (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you to all who have contributed videos to this thread!


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## japaddler (Oct 20, 2012)

Very Helpful, thanks!


----------



## Cruiznblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Watched em all. Thanks for posting those! My next ride I'll be working on some of those techniques for sure.


----------



## kevinv89 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the videos OP


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool, can't wait to get this good


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for the vids


----------



## stinky_tofu (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks! great videos that helped me a lot.


----------



## snkump (Nov 2, 2012)

ned 10 posts


----------



## lakeshow (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Wardy1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome video


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'll definitely have to watch these. I'm sure there are a lot of fundamentals that it's good to start practicing right off the bat before you develop bad habits.


----------



## slakjak (Oct 29, 2012)

*Did some homework*

After watching the videos, went out today to put some of it in practice. Great stuff! Lots more confidence. Thanks.


----------



## Welric (Nov 10, 2012)

hmm! good stuff!


----------



## JPHJ (Nov 11, 2012)

This is awesome info. I'll be watching all these videos. Thanks!


----------



## _Fernando (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## TomasW (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another West Coast Style video over an hour long with lots of tips and information. It is different from the previous video posted before.


----------



## frenna (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks  
maybe usefull too

sam pilgrims how to

sorry for not posting it =D but i need to be more active on the site


----------



## zeuseason (Nov 18, 2012)

Best advice ever: Always land with both wheels hitting the ground at the same time.


----------



## nini101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Great vids! Thanks!


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

The link(from original post) isn't showing up on my phone, can someone share the link please?


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

trevor_b said:


> The link(from original post) isn't showing up on my phone, can someone share the link please?


This one?

Essential Mountain Biking Skills - YouTube


----------



## trevor_b (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## sliebsch (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## darKnight57 (Nov 24, 2012)

Great videos. Thank you!


----------



## mest22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow very helpful videos! Excellent ! 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt60 (Dec 10, 2012)

*cool*

this helps


----------



## John.K (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for this thread. It was very informational.


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

Excellent!! As a noob these are going to help keep me off the rocks (my helmet has been taking a beating). :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobak04 (Dec 16, 2012)

*great vids thanks*

Those are awesome videos, i cant stand the expert village ones online, thanks for those.


----------



## morphtcat (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the vids.


----------



## rjjackson36426 (Dec 17, 2012)

great info thanks


----------



## u0104940 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting, very informative. I look forward to applying some of the tips to increase me speed in the turns. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like I've got lots of watching to do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detacheguy (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Very helpful vids, thanks


----------



## Johanneson (May 24, 2012)

Great vids thanks


----------



## mtb-r (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice


----------



## MountainPassion (Dec 22, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thankyou these videos really helped me out


----------



## Unkown (Dec 25, 2012)

Good videos


----------



## ZeroSkillet (Dec 22, 2012)

Great vids...this noob appreciates them!


----------



## rontsse (Dec 27, 2012)

It was very helpful, thanks.


----------



## dpicare26 (Dec 27, 2012)

nice!


----------



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

nice videos


----------



## dieselpowered (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent videos!


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 12, 2012)

the straightling/cornering vid would have been useful before my first adventure


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Good videos, thank you


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

Helpful Post


----------



## bmxrider13 (Jan 7, 2013)

*cool*

those are some cool videos


----------



## lamiam (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thanks!


----------



## JoshF (Jan 13, 2013)

These are helpful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zsimmons (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome videos


----------



## DrWild (Jan 15, 2013)

Great videos. Thank you!


----------



## tobsnc (Nov 1, 2012)

chuyler1 said:


> Great info...but I'm not so sure starting out with 60/40 front/rear braking is wise for beginners. If you are not in the right position with your weight on your pedals (most beginners won't be), the front brake might as well be an ejection lever.
> 
> I think beginners should start by modulating their speed on steep descents by using maybe 30/70 braking until they are comfortable with carrying more speed through rough terrain. They might lock up the rear wheel here and there, but they'll be able to recover from it.


I have to agree with this. My first 2 crashes were endos on a downhill because I didn't have my weight back far enough. Nothing like whip-lash to make you remember body position.


----------



## wood3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Great video on how to take drops. I understand the technique, but don't think I will ever have courage to pull some of that off.


----------



## VertKurt (Jan 24, 2013)

So are you supposed to lean forward into corners as well as dropping the bike into the turn? I noticed that moto racers are way up on their seat when they take a turn. they also lift their leg up so it makes a 90. Is this also true for mountain biking?


----------



## Fuel&Fire (Jan 21, 2013)

Great Video, def. helps get some concept of riding before hitting the trail


----------



## vinisousa (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for sharing, great videos


----------



## sub7even (Jan 28, 2013)

can't wait for my bikes and try it myself  nice vids! thumbs up!


----------



## crocketttaco (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the vids. Happy to see they weren't from 1987 like most of my work safety videos : )


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

awesome videos. idk that i will ever do anything that crazy but cool to watch


----------



## B1N4RY (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the videos. Do you have any on mountain bike maintenance since I ride me bike through muddy conditions almost on a constant basis with the wet weather in New York.


----------



## zeimet50 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice these vids helped a lot!


----------



## ktmracer124 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice videos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## skogsmulle101 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice


----------



## jah5z6 (Feb 6, 2013)

great videos, very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Toko Draven (Feb 9, 2013)

I had seen the first one, the others were really helpful. i was look for how to set the preload on my front shocks anyway. is nice to have them all in one place


----------



## squeak12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good Stuff


----------



## sportsxtream (Feb 20, 2013)

nice work


----------



## purple1042 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's a good point, you have to start somewhere, preferably not over the handlebars! Honestly, I didn't even know about the 60/40 thing until this video, rear breaking more always seemed like the best option but this makes a lot of sense now too


----------



## dryflyelk (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Painkiller7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Very helpful videos. They showed me some things I've been doing right, and what I've been doing wrong.


----------



## doubleyou (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## luke79 (Mar 9, 2013)

nice


----------



## Hank13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Great videos. Learned a lot from them. Can't wait to try out what I learned


----------



## Ambear (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so thankful for this post! I am just now starting out and many of these answered some of the questions I wasn't even sure how to ask!


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is one i enjoyed that was recommended to me by YouTube the other day. Comes from Austrailia. Goes through all the basics and more in one 45 minute video. I was able to watch it on my tv with my roku.


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe tame by a lot of standards on here, but a lot of those drops, jumps and downhills in those videos scares the hell out of me and excites me all at the same time.


----------



## ShopMechanic (May 9, 2009)

I put together this short cornering skills video for Art's Cyclery

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

basic and to the point. well done


----------



## avp1985 (May 31, 2013)

:thumbsup: awesome tutorials


----------



## evotexas (May 12, 2013)

Thanks! Great videos with valuable information. Just bought a MTB after not riding for over 20+ years so this really helps. I went on my first trail ride last week thinking I would still ride like when I was a kid on BMX. Was I ever wrong. Quickly realized that my skills suck and I need a lot of practice but it was fun.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

ShopMechanic said:


> I put together this short cornering skills video for Art's Cyclery
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Thanks, that was a good one!


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice helpful vid, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Smooth (Jun 19, 2013)

thanx this is just what I was looking for


----------



## Mr. Smooth (Jun 19, 2013)

Just watched a couple of these videos, these are great !!! I've just started riding and doing everything wrong, and your words conflick with your actions. thanx again. I'll be watching these a few more times.


----------



## teflonsean (Apr 29, 2013)

Hubdoctor

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## onpoint (Jun 23, 2013)

Really helpful vids. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terror Blade (May 1, 2013)

thanks for videos. Al's r good stuff for learning


----------



## Sentinel84 (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks great video... i'm gonna try this week end


----------



## frankmiller11 (Jul 12, 2013)

great thread .. the videos are kickass


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for finding these videos. Used the cornering techniques last time I rode, and was blown away at the difference it made in my biking!! Now just to make sure that I break the bad habits. I have had poor cornering habits up until watching that video.


----------



## GRX (May 23, 2012)

These vids are great!! Really helped a lot. I'm going to try the info out tomorrow morning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Old-Goat (Dec 9, 2012)

These are great, thanks for posting them!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

Total knewb here, was just turning by leaning into turns... just tried this outside pedal, inside knee business, and it is crazy how the bike just turns itself. Cannot wait to get out on my little weenie singletrack and try out some proper turning techniques.

Thanks for the vids to everyone that has posted.

Post MOAR!


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

West Coast Style - Freeride Basics

Think this was posted earlier, but the link was goofy.


----------



## AndyPlaysDrums (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the vids! I'm of little experience trail riding, but looking to take this hobby to the next level, as I have a seven year old son who is very interested! As many good habits as I can learn now will be a benefit I can pass along to him as he gets going. Thanks again!


----------



## nowaysj (Aug 28, 2013)

AndyPlaysDrums said:


> Thanks for the vids! I'm of little experience trail riding, but looking to take this hobby to the next level, as I have a seven year old son who is very interested! As many good habits as I can learn now will be a benefit I can pass along to him as he gets going. Thanks again!


Watch the vids with him, mate. Talk about what they're talking about in the vid, and then go out to the lawn or whatever and just get a feel for it. He will be leaving you in the leaves in no time, like by 7 1/2


----------



## iMTBike (Oct 24, 2013)

Must see video:

How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube

You're welcome.


----------



## AndyPlaysDrums (Oct 27, 2013)

nowaysj said:


> Watch the vids with him, mate. Talk about what they're talking about in the vid, and then go out to the lawn or whatever and just get a feel for it. He will be leaving you in the leaves in no time, like by 7 1/2


Yes, definitely will! He just went to a 20" Raleigh Rowdy from a 16" $50 Wal-Mart special, and he was blown away by the speed difference the first time out. We've been riding some fire roads and, and I've been quite impressed by his balance and ability to react to the bike moving around on loose rocks. Once that confidence is up, he'll be killing me, and probably asking for taller gears!


----------



## lankyspark21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Great videos especially the cornering one as I was doing the opposite and couldn't understand why I had no grip


----------



## lankyspark21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Put the tips into use today and couldn't believe how much faster I was able to go through the turns loved my new bike and the confidence it gives me can't wait to get out and do some proper trials


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome! Very Helpful!


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

I tried the drop off technique (FBAMSkill) and found that my front wheel lands before I could extend my legs after my rear tire cleared the ledge. Fortunately the fork absorbed the landing, plus I had my weight back. The drop was only 3 feet, and the landing was flat. Does this technique work if the drop off isn't that high?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

nowaysj said:


> West Coast Style - Freeride Basics
> 
> Think this was posted earlier, but the link was goofy.


I'm glad this got resurrected. I'm not a beginner, but using flats, I am and I'd like to get into it (from going clipless for 20 years). This seems like a good video for that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shinge (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice,I'd like to want to more answer about mountain biking safe like the airticle Ways to Make Your Mountain Biking Safe


----------



## cycleittten (May 16, 2014)

I'm new to biking and this forum. Thanks, Hutch, i'll be sure to watch these and check out youtube!


----------



## ShopMechanic (May 9, 2009)

Art's Cyclery has a new skills video on jumping that offers a few basic tips to get riders started.


----------



## ShopMechanic (May 9, 2009)

We have another new skills video on pumping the trail. Basically how to absorb rollers and accelerate down the backside or how to accelerate down through a low spot and avoid loosing that speed you've gained on the way out.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I've watched these as well as some others, and can put most of these tips into practice on the trails. However, I've tried and tried and tried some more and no matter what I've tried or how I've tried, I still can't do a manual.

I can do a pedal wheelie and hold it for about 20 feet, but without pedal torque I can't get the front wheel more than a few inches off the ground before instantly falling back down.

Is it insanely hard to learn to do a manual on a 29" hardtail or something? I'm sure there are many others who can do it effortlessly. Why not me?


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

weight isn't far enough back. get out past the rear axle and practice


----------



## orlagallmty (Oct 27, 2014)

Excellent videos.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

This book is free on amazon today... Don't know if any good but I just downloaded it
Amazon.com: Mountain Biking: The Ultimate Guide to Mastering Mountain Biking For Life! (mountain biking, bike riding, biking, cycling, mountain biking for beginners, cycling training, mountain bike training) eBook: Thomas Pildrege: Kindle Store


----------



## Slow2Flow (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the contributors. Hopefully I can apply these skills on the trails.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

One of the best cornering vids I've seen

How to Corner Your Mountain Bike:


----------



## PhilKmetz (Mar 28, 2014)

How to manual a mountain bike, a bit more advanced but something to work towards 

Skills with Phil "How to manual" -


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

PhilKmetz said:


> How to manual a mountain bike, a bit more advanced but something to work towards
> 
> Skills with Phil "How to manual" -


excellent video Phil. best explanation I've ever seen. the flat pedals is really key. If you get over the fear of landing on your ass its fun to practice. I'm still no master, but this really helped figure out a few things.


----------



## PhilKmetz (Mar 28, 2014)

Follow up to my how to manual video, here's how to Bunny Hop, where I cover both the english and american bunny hop.


----------



## jncunha (May 31, 2015)

PhilKmetz said:


> Follow up to my how to manual video, here's how to Bunny Hop, where I cover both the english and american bunny hop.


I really like your videos. Thanks bro.


----------



## SCHMUSTIN (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanksfor this.... as a new rider any information is good information!!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

iMTBike said:


> Must see video:
> 
> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube
> 
> You're welcome.


Oh man! This is the best ever - I needed that!! - LOL!


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

when one tries to hold a manual, do you have the sensation of looping out at the rear, or is the feeling 'neutral' (not falling to the front nor back)? can't think of a better term for it....

i've been trying to hold the manual for several months already (yea i s*ck), and still can't do it. yes practice makes perfect, and i'm trying to 'troubleshoot' what i'm not doing.

i can lift the front with arms straight (elbows not bending), but i can't hold it any longer than a fraction of a sec.


----------



## Govnor (Nov 24, 2015)

spyghost said:


> when one tries to hold a manual, do you have the sensation of looping out at the rear, or is the feeling 'neutral' (not falling to the front nor back)? can't think of a better term for it....
> 
> i've been trying to hold the manual for several months already (yea i s*ck), and still can't do it. yes practice makes perfect, and i'm trying to 'troubleshoot' what i'm not doing.
> 
> i can lift the front with arms straight (elbows not bending), but i can't hold it any longer than a fraction of a sec.


Did you ever get it down?

I just got my bike and I'm finding it really hard. I suspect the geometry of the bikes coupled with body type do play a role in how easy or not it is to do. My own feeling is that it probably takes a lot of practice and you have to be willing to go all out to fall on your ass to get the feeling for the energy transfer from front to back. I'll keep trying (and failing no doubt).


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Govnor- I don't think it's necessarily the bike's geometry having anything to do with it. I have seen people manual everything from a BMX to a DH bike to a road bike. I believe it has way more to do with your comfort level and control level as a rider. Sure, some bike geometry may be more conducive to certain skills, moves, whatever, but I think it's more rider than anything.

remember- what we call XC, All-Mountain, DH, trials, etc all used to be done on pretty much the same bike back in the day. We have developed more specialized types of bikes and that helps but in reality a good rider can pretty much do anything he wants on any bike.

google "Road Bike Party" and you'll see what I mean...

Chad


----------



## Govnor (Nov 24, 2015)

tjchad said:


> Govnor- I don't think it's necessarily the bike's geometry having anything to do with it. I have seen people manual everything from a BMX to a DH bike to a road bike. I believe it has way more to do with your comfort level and control level as a rider. Sure, some bike geometry may be more conducive to certain skills, moves, whatever, but I think it's more rider than anything.
> 
> remember- what we call XC, All-Mountain, DH, trials, etc all used to be done on pretty much the same bike back in the day. We have developed more specialized types of bikes and that helps but in reality a good rider can pretty much do anything he wants on any bike.
> 
> ...


No doubt the rider is by far the most important part! Gaining skills like this takes time.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Love the video Phil, definitely the best one I've seen so far!

I'd love to see something that covers how to corner more confidently and how to handle bumpy tracks with flats (without losing speed or your feet off the pedals!).


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Oh man! This is the best ever - I needed that!! - LOL!


I LOL'd at that one! Never seen it before.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

a nice video on setting up your bike






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cjsb said:


> a nice video on setting up your bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if any of you know what saddle he has on the black and orange Scott?

Helpful video


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

noonievut said:


> I tried the drop off technique (FBAMSkill) and found that my front wheel lands before I could extend my legs after my rear tire cleared the ledge. Fortunately the fork absorbed the landing, plus I had my weight back. The drop was only 3 feet, and the landing was flat. Does this technique work if the drop off isn't that high?


Gravity is going to want to bring the front wheel down first. Unless you're flying the front wheel will have dropped a good ways before the back wheel has cleared the edge, giving almost no time to level it. By the time you do get the wheel down you'll be pounding it into the ground for a very hard landing.

Mostly, for a three foot drop, you want to lift/level the front before/at the edge instead of trying to push the rear wheel down to catch up with it.


----------



## Kharmore (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## waid1525 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks! Watching now


----------



## CanonBob (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks!


----------



## jproaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Great vids. Good for an old noob like me.


----------



## khagan (Aug 6, 2016)

awesome vids


----------



## Westcoast_kid (Aug 6, 2016)

Great videos


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

iMTBike said:


> Must see video:
> 
> How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube
> 
> You're welcome.


Learn the different wheel sizes, pick one, and then be a dick about it!

I don't care if this post is 3 years old, that deserves a mention. And, everyone should watch this video.


----------



## maximal112 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the video's. Been watching the GMBN ones recently, got some more to watch now


----------



## BeefyBeanBurrito (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting these! Very helpful to a noobie like me!


----------



## Pepe Silvia (Oct 18, 2016)

Very helpful. thanks


----------



## NWCycling (Nov 17, 2016)

I've watched numerous videos and they've all been helpful but I am still stuck on the manual. I haven't given up yet but I've noticed the geometry of my bike is a lot different than the bikes in all the videos i've seen. I've heard countless times that it is not the bike, but I feel like this could greatly affect a new rider like myself. I ride a 1992 Paramount PDG 50 series bike. Could this be influencing my progress at all?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NWCycling said:


> I've watched numerous videos and they've all been helpful but I am still stuck on the manual. I haven't given up yet but I've noticed the geometry of my bike is a lot different than the bikes in all the videos i've seen. I've heard countless times that it is not the bike, but I feel like this could greatly affect a new rider like myself. I ride a 1992 Paramount PDG 50 series bike. Could this be influencing my progress at all?


Oh yeah. I don't think there was anything made back then that would be good for manuals. Compared to today's bikes. When they say, it's not the bike, they mean within reason.


----------



## NWCycling (Nov 17, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh yeah. I don't think there was anything made back then that would be good for manuals. Compared to today's bikes. When they say, it's not the bike, they mean within reason.


I was very discouraged at first but this makes me feel a little better about my inability to do skills such as bunny hopping and manualing. From the videos for bunny hopping and dropping etc. they all have a manual involved in the skill. So would this also affect my ability to do most/other mountain biking skills?


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all:

I looked at the one of the videos but honestly didn't find it helpful for what I'm trying to learn. I'm new to mountain biking and am just trying to learn/improve skills for riding on loose dirt/sand over hard pack trails here in Colorado. I'm not interested in downhill, doing drops, jumping large obstacles, etc. - just learn how to raise up in the saddle on moderate downhill inclines with dips, etc. and how to best navigate "switchbacks" when going uphill, etc. I scoured youtube for appropriate videos to no avail but the only helpful tutorial I found was written and was here:

MTB Techniques - The Mountain Bike Skills and Technique Resource

Any other videos/tutorials/books I should seek out? I'm also getting info on joining up as a newbie with a local riding club so that might be my best bet in the end but was hoping to at least watch a few videos/read some more, before I join them. Thanks for any help


----------

